# Baby born with hoofs not formed? (Baby did not make it)



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

My baby mini donkey was born this morning. She has no hoofs on the bottems or on her toe part. What is this? She is having a very hard time standing, so we have been holding her up to nurse. Vet is on his way. Has anyone ever seen anything like this? I will load a pic later on.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbing to see pics later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do know that foals are born with a soft coating on their hooves to keep from damaging the uterus/birth canal during the birth. Beyond that, I can't invision what you are talking about.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We need photos to see what you are talking about. 

Just remember, all of the 'minis' got that small by extreme inbreeding. You see many deformities in all sorts of minis -- if that is what it is.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe a congenital defect of some sort?

Here is a website with pictures of the normal "foal slippers"

Laughing Orca Ranch: Feathery Foal Feet


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Neera*

Vet is not sure what this is. He gave use a couple things too keep it clean we have too clean it 4 times a day. She can no longer stand because its painful. He said give her about a week, if it does not improve we will have too put her down. I cant even think about putting down a baby so young. So lets hope. Here are some pics. We named her Neera. Anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Subbing, want to see how this baby does. Praying.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Gosh. So sorry. THat just looks so painful to me. I am not sure I could wait the week.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Gosh. So sorry. THat just looks so painful to me. I am not sure I could wait the week.


Ageed - especially considering even the vet is at a loss as to how to even try to address the situation. Unless there was another vet who could offer a second opinion I'd be hard pressed to prolong suffering. As horrible as it is to have to consider ending a new life - if the condition is so painful that the animal cannot stand on it's own feet the physical and mental suffering (after all, a prey animal who cannot stand - and therefor knows it cannot flee - is going to feel extreme distress) is going to eliminate quality of life. These are the times when we have to put their well-being above our own {hugs}


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Would something like this help if you can get them?
Babi-Cuff Hoof Deformity Foal Shoe (pr) - LiveStock Concepts


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd be contacting your farrier (or reaching out to those members here in the profession) as they may be more familiar with conditions specific to the hoof than your vet.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Praying for you and your sweet baby (((hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

He said if we can dry it up, that will help. Hes a very good vet and said he sees no reason to give up on her at only a few hours old. And hes a very straight to the point guy. She is eating very well out of a bottle. He said we dont give up until she does.And with help she can take about 8 steps. He said to keep her off them as much as possible.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Would something like this help if you can get them?
> Babi-Cuff Hoof Deformity Foal Shoe (pr) - LiveStock Concepts


I am going to ask my vet about these. Thanks!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Sending prayers your way! I truly hope the baby gets better.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Did he take any internal views (ie xrays) of the actual structures within the hoof to be sure there is underlying structure to support the external structures if you are able turn them around?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Was the baby born early or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

racheld90 said:


> I am going to ask my vet about these. Thanks!


I hope it helps! :wink:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She *does* look like she has hooves. And the things on the bottom do look a lot like the foal slippers that was posted earlier in this link: 

Laughing Orca Ranch: Feathery Foal Feet

I wouldn't give up on her yet. The foal slippers just may not be drying up and falling off properly for some reason.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

THR, that was my first thought as well. Granted, I am terribly inexperienced when it comes to foaling and foals in general, but they look like the foal slippers to me that just haven't been walked off because she's reluctant to stand.

It makes me wonder if she's hurting due to something else than her hooves that makes her resist standing.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Neera*



smrobs said:


> THR, that was my first thought as well. Granted, I am terribly inexperienced when it comes to foaling and foals in general, but they look like the foal slippers to me that just haven't been walked off because she's reluctant to stand.
> 
> It makes me wonder if she's hurting due to something else than her hooves that makes her resist standing.


The more we get her up and standing, i don't think its her feet. Even tho they are a tad off. She would not stand when the vet was her, she had her legs tucked up and wouldn't stand. When i set her up, she almost doesn't know were her legs are. Once i place them she can take a few steps before they cross again she flops over. Also her mom was walking too the door, when she just kind of step on her little foot, and the baby did nothing. If she was in that much pain she would pulled back or at least reacted. Vets coming out in 2 days again. She is bigger then the last baby,who was on time. This baby was def, a little late. Maybe mom had a hard time getting her out? And she stayed in the sac to long? I guess we will see what happens threw the night.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

subbing


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i think her hooves look okay, from my understanding most foals are born with slippers so they dont hurt mama on the way out. Best of luck!!! *also subbing to wait and see what happens


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe it's some kind of neurologic issue (like dummy foal) due to lack of oxygen at birth. Does she have a good sucking reflex? Or maybe it's some kind of nerve damage and she doesn't have control of her feet. I honestly have no idea. :-(

But I hope you can get her fixed up and she gets better. She is a precious baby!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Granted, I am terribly inexperienced when it comes to foaling and foals in general, but they look like the foal slippers to me that just haven't been walked off because she's reluctant to stand.


I've only got experience with one foal myself!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THinking of you-sending prayers and strength. Will be anxious for updates on this sweet babydoll. I LOVE donks, especially minis.....keep your close observation-every hint you can give the vet may help him help her. Good on you. **hugs**


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Subbing, praying for a turnaround and a positive outcome for this girl.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

tbstorm said:


> i think her hooves look okay, from my understanding most foals are born with slippers so they dont hurt mama on the way out. Best of luck!!! *also subbing to wait and see what happens


While slippers are normal, an inability to stand (and apparent agreement that this is beyond the *norm* by the vet) is not - this may well be a chicken/egg situation in that it is hard to tell if the hooves are the cause of the standing issue or if the standing issue is causing a failure to shed the slippers via normal progression of mobility and use.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

poor baby girl  I hope you figure out what is going on with her and it is fixable. will keep your baby and you in my thoughts. I so hope it isn't permanent.

Did Mom have any problems foaling? Was she carried over long? Did labor last a long time? Any signs the umbilical cord wrapped the foals neck? Red bag birth? Any excessive bleeding from the umbilical cord? Any way she could have been exposed to tetanus, as in not doctoring the cord stump?


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Neera*



Rascaholic said:


> poor baby girl  I hope you figure out what is going on with her and it is fixable. will keep your baby and you in my thoughts. I so hope it isn't permanent.
> 
> Did Mom have any problems foaling? Was she carried over long? Did labor last a long time? Any signs the umbilical cord wrapped the foals neck? Red bag birth? Any excessive bleeding from the umbilical cord? Any way she could have been exposed to tetanus, as in not doctoring the cord stump?


We checked her last night at around 9:30 she was showing NO signs at all. Checked her this morning at 7 and the baby was up nursing but still some what wet. So don't know anything about what happened in between time. She is not doing well at all. has no use of her legs, and know her head is doing the same thing. Vet will be out in the AM when they open. Her gums are very pink tho. I read up on dummy foals, that almost sounds like her.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

my colt, that was -very- premature had hooves somewhat like that when he as born.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought that was what the hooves are supposed to look like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

none of my colts feet had the foal slippers that bad.. 
they had some but came off very quick. 

the premie i had though, they looked like that a lot. he would *try* to stand, kinda seemed like a dummy foal. 
he was very small, 40 pounds, if you tried to stand him up his legs would cross/buckle and he'd fall. suckle reflex was intact. but legs were definitely not finished developing [the bones/joints.] 

Don't know if this one was born early/late on time though. if it was on time then, I have no idea


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never seen hoof slippers so that picture near broke my heart. I hope it's natural (though the pics on that blog... it looks like an alien thing) and she's okay!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

So what do they do for babies with dummy foal?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you google it, there are many articles, but basically, they treat syptomatically and can be successful, depending on the severity.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Neera*

Baby Neera passed away about 4 in the morning. She just kept getting worse, and their is only one vet clinic close that does horses and they dont open unill 6. Pretty sick about the whole thing, as is her mom.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry, hope it helps to know she is now freefrom any pain. Hugs to you and your mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh ****:-( I'm so sad for you. I hope you and Mom come along ok. :hug:


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Oh How sad!

I'm so sorry....


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sad to hear this and sorry for your loss!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry-RIP little baby.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for you and the mom. Thanks for posting the pics though although it must have been hard. It was hard for me to see but I learned something so thank you..... Just terrible.....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I hope Momma is doing OK


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

racheld90 said:


> Baby Neera passed away about 4 in the morning. She just kept getting worse,* and their is only one vet clinic close that does horses and they dont open unill 6.* Pretty sick about the whole thing, as is her mom.


I would definitely speak with this clinic about their emergency/on-call procedures and contact numbers in case you have another emergency in the future that would neccessitate a call out.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You did all you could.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That must have been heart-breaking.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Delilah*

Thank you all, it has been a depressing thing.
Delilah is a bit frantic. She doesn't understand why we would take her baby. Later today im going to put her back in the pasture with her buddies. She has been away from them for about 3 months now. Her 2 year old daughter Nevaeh will be more then happy to be with her again. Nevaeh has been nothing but depressed since her mom has been in the barn, so much that we had to stall Nevaeh next to her mother every night. Its just so odd to me that this pairs first baby was 100% perfect. Vet called to check in on little Neera and we told him ,he said he thinks their was something under lying we couldn't see. He said sometimes it just happens. I will post pics of mom when I put her back with her buddies later today. I'm kinda sad we had both boys gelded, but agian I don't want us or Delilah to go threw this again.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So sorry. **hugs**


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm (Mar 10, 2012)

I am sorry! But Redpony had it right -- Baby Neera is in no pain and is running the length and width of heaven, having a ball. She has seen the face of God!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss...but at least she is pain free now
and i know a big ol grey arabian up there that LOVES babies so shes in good hands/hooves


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. Delilah was on my top list of momma to watch. I hope she recovers well from her loss and my deepest sympathies to you both. Many hugs. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

I agree, this is just soo sad. If she is no better by tommorow I would concider calling the vet to put her down. I am so sorry


----------



## jessiebutcher09 (May 23, 2012)

Oh, my I am soo very sorry, I posted before I saw that Neera did not make it, so sorry for your loss and for Neera's moms loss


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Poor little Neera. What a sad day.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How sad.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear ! It's so heartbreaking! I hope you and the mama are ok and will begin to heal soon!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Very sad!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am sorry to for the passing of Neera!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Neera. Hope you and mom feel better soon. Looking forward to picts of them in the field


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

How very sad, she was adorable


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

With permission I am posting this for Neera.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you agian for the picture of Neera, its beautiful.
Here are some pics i took Today of Delilah and her daughter Nevaeh. I do believe she is still a depressed on and off. She will walk along the fence and stare in stare in the barn for a while, then lay by the door. But Nevaeh makes her feel better.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Please excuse the lack of grass, they do have a grass pasture, but only a few are really put on it as these mini's just blow up on hay,grain and air. lol


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your animals all look so well cared for & loved. 
Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss... what an ordeal


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like she could have been a dummy foal.....deprived of oxygen during the birthing process.....when this happens the brain starts to swell and continue to do so for 72 hours......which is what causes the symptoms to worsen......treatment is usually with DMSO to conter act the swelling of the brain.......it was be treated right away for a good outcome......but not all dummy foals need treatment but that will depend on how long they were deprived of oxygen......our first and only foal had a difficult birth but we were there so know exactly what happened.....she was monitored by our vet for the first few hours and because she continued to improve she felt that the swelling would be minimal but we would not be out of the woods for 72 hours.

I'm sorry to hear your foal did not make it.

Super Nova


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

I also do think she had dummy foal. I started reading about it an hour or so before she passed. Vet never mentioned it. He is not the vet we usually have come out but was the only one on call, since it was a Sunday. Makes me sick to even think about her having it, since it could have been treated. Will they be born up and moving? She was only up and going about 30 mins before she stared falling over. Then her legs would start crossing. By 4 in the morning she couldn't move her head.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Vet also said she had a slight 
Cardiac Arrhythmia.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

racheld90 said:


> I also do think she had dummy foal. I started reading about it an hour or so before she passed. Vet never mentioned it. He is not the vet we usually have come out but was the only one on call, since it was a Sunday. Makes me sick to even think about her having it, since it could have been treated. Will they be born up and moving? She was only up and going about 30 mins before she stared falling over. Then her legs would start crossing. By 4 in the morning she couldn't move her head.


Yes it is possible for them to be up and moving at the beginning with things worsening as the brain swells.

With our foal it was only slightly noticeable when she attempted to nurse but in all fairness the mare did not have the greatest nipples to latch on to as this was her first......but the important thing was there was steady improvement which meant the brain was not likely swelling any more.....any decline no matter how small it was would have needed immediate attention..........foals crash hard and fast.

Super Nova


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry . It such a sad day when we lose foals that are so young. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## miniaturedonks (Apr 12, 2016)

I am a breeder of miniature donkeys and had to comment on the hoof question. The pictures posted are completely normal hooves of a mini donkey....their slippers are usually very long compared to horses. We peel them off right after birth because we have had several foals have a hard time standing and walking on their gelatin stilts  Mini foals are so tiny and light that they also have a harder time wearing them off like a full size horse or donkey foal would. 
So sorry for the loss of this beautiful baby but rest assured it was not due to any kind of hoof deformity that prevented standing or walking.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Agree w last poster. Normal new foal feet. Looks bit diff to horse & donks evolved for hard ground tend to have harder 'slippers' than horses. Surprised vet didnt kno.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomethingSpecial (Aug 14, 2015)

...This thread was from 2012...


----------



## Partita (Feb 19, 2016)

Cherie said:


> We need photos to see what you are talking about.
> 
> Just remember, all of the 'minis' got that small by extreme inbreeding. You see many deformities in all sorts of minis -- if that is what it is.


This might be an old thread but it's great for learning. I hope the donkey breeder will chime in again here.

My education taught me that mini donkeys are mini not due to screwed up genetics, like mini horses. Donkeys have 3 "species". Minis, standards and mammoths.

Also an interesting fact. Donkeys can live on seawater.

I am very glad the breeder posted here, because I would never have known that about the feet of mini donkey babies. So very glad to have learned this! Thank you!


----------



## patebon (Mar 26, 2015)

Subbing, want to see how this baby does. Praying.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

patebon said:


> Subbing, want to see how this baby does. Praying.


 The foal died, and the OP hasn't been back since 2013. WHY are people not seeing the dates on threads like these? Plus, why aren't you reading the whole thing before posting 'luvs and prayers'?


----------



## Surrealle (Feb 28, 2016)

Speed Racer said:


> The foal died, and the OP hasn't been back since 2013. WHY are people not seeing the dates on threads like these? Plus, why aren't you reading the whole thing before posting 'luvs and prayers'?


Old thread issue aside, do you really feel it's necessary or helpful to get upset with someone for caring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

